# Best Places for Big Game Records



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

So you want to hunt some *BIG* game, got some cash, and don't know where to go? Now you do, thanks to the Boone and Crockett Club right here...

Too bad my home state, Michigan, can't make the grade but they've managed for sheer numbers far too long. Oh, sure they "encourage" the killing of does, but then "motivate" everyone by raising the fee to do so by 50 percent a few years ago. The result? Michigan remains among the top 4 in the nation in one category: Car/deer collisions. A sure sign of management gone wrong.

Hats off to those that let the little ones grow up. And, to those that manage private property for wildlife and still pay license fees to hunt. You are all doing double duty!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Interesting, thanks for sharing.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Great article Glen.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Well, and besides the fact that in Michigan all the deer live in town


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Good read, thanks Glen!


----------

